# "Ice Station Zebra" Submarine U.S.S. Tigerfish



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

I've been a big fan of the film _"Ice Station Zebra"_ for a very long time and one of the things that stuck in my mind was the submarine from the film. So I decided to take a stab at replicating it. Now, a little background on the sub: The sub in the film is represented by two different things. A miniature, whose design is simiilar to that of a _Skate_ class submarine and an actual in-service sub, the _U.S.S. Ronquil_ (SS 396), a diesel submarine of the Balao class refitted under the G.U.P.P.Y modernization program (Greater Underwater Propulsion Power Program). The _Ronquil_ represented the fictional _U.S.S. Tigerfish_ (SSN 509), a nuclear submarine. 



_U.S.S. Ronquil as U.S.S. Tigerfish_

So, when AFV club released their 1/350 GUPPY II model kit a few years ago, I knew exactly what I wanted to do with it:





I apologize for the poor quality of the pictures, I only have a really crappy camera phone at this point and the stand is long gone. The paint is Tamiya semi-gloss black. Astute observers will note that the limber holes on my model do not match that of the actual _Ronquil_, I decided not to test my skills on this particular kit and so left them unmodified.

You can see my review of the kit here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=342017&highlight=afv+club+guppy


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nicely done. I too enjoyed Ice Station Zebra and have never seen anything modeled from it before. Your sub does beg for a diorama in the arctic ice...or maybe under it?


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah, that's not a bad idea. Perhaps some day.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes, a good diorama would be the scene on the ice where the Marines have a stand-off with the Soviet paratroops.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Seashark said:


> Yeah, that's not a bad idea. Perhaps some day.


I know what you mean. I have several kits I built with the idea that "some day" I would add the diorama!


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

I ordered Ice Station Zebra from Netflix cuz seeing it mentioned here and elsewhere reminded me that I did so love the film and hadn't seen it for many years. Finally after waiting for quite some time it arrived and it was cracked. Drat.


----------

